# DIY split - Epoxy



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Almost finished my DIY split and am wondering if this epoxy will be good enough to fill the holes? Its Marine which I figured when I bought would mean it is good enough?


LePage Marine Epoxy | Canadian Tire

Bit more tech data on the HH site

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/lepageltsupgtreglt-supgt-marine-epoxy/973090


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

That's the same stuff I have used to fill my board before. It hasn't fallen out or anything like that. Worked out pretty well. Was slightly messy to apply. Had to mix it before applying it. Just curious what are you splitting?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I could not find an epoxy that was rated below freezing and was also flexible. I ended up using urethane.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. Splitting a 161 Ride Timeless. I didn't want to practice on one of my new boards! So far so good except the cut wasnt as straight as I would have liked. Should be ok as i will only use it on pow.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

West Systems brand gflex 650 flexible epoxy is the standard, you can find it at most marine stores, they make a thickened version called gflex six10 that works really well too. The stuff you have there will seal the holes but may crack on the edges since it is not flexible.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't worry about the cut. I have seen some wavy cuts but since the board goes back together it isn't really a big deal. I would think however on super icy traverses a very wavy cut my affect it? I do not know this since mine is pretty straight.


----------

